# Anyone else have an 18 month old who does nothing but moan?



## susan_1981

My son is driving me a little bit crazy. He's almost 18 months and for a good while now, he has done nothing but moan. He has moments in between when he's back to his lovely, happy, smiley self but it doesn't last. 

He gets up and has his breakfast. He'll be fine for a little bit but then the moaning starts. We have kids tv on all friggin day, he has more toys than the Argos catalogue, I play with him, we do colouring in, build blocks, read books, play cars, I chase him round the house, play peekaboo. I can't do this all day. I have a 2 month old baby that also needs some attention, which he doesn't get much of as I'm constantly trying to stop my eldest from moaning. He never used to be like this and if I leave him in his room where he has even more toys, he's quite happy up there. But I don't like leaving him up there on his own for any length of time. His room is baby-proofed and we have a video monitor so I can watch him but I don't like to leave him on his own up there. 

We go out most days. He's fine when we're out. We go to friends' houses, he has friends who are a similar age to him. We go to softplay. We do so much but if I want to have a day indoors, his moaning will be even worse. We went to my friend's this morning, then he came home and had his nap. Got up at 4.30pm and was fine for a little while but now he's started moaning again. Sometimes I find he goes through phases of playing one of us up. There was a phase where he just played me up all day and was fine when my husband came home from work. Now he seems to be playing my husband up. When he gets home from work is often when his moaning starts. He was like this before my youngest arrived so I don't think it's him that has made him grumpy, plus he loves his little brother. Any advice on how to deal with this or is it just a (long) phase they go through?

Also just to add, I've tried ignoring his moaning but this generally results in a full-scale tantrum!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Ah i sympathise. I have a very moany 14 month old. I am kind of putting it down to teething but i am not sure.
He has become a little distructive if i am not giving him constant attention....ie throws books off shelves, knocks down ornaments etc, i try to ignore him, but he does it more for attention. 
I am hoping it is just a phase as some days i don't know what to do with him. 

Hope things get easier for you.


----------



## Indigo77

How long has he been like this?


----------



## annanouska

:hugs: YES :hugs: 

Exactly as you have described. We don't have another lo and he's still the same. I just sat and cried Saturday as no idea what to do :shrug::dohh: 

He has a friend same age and she is like it too. Does he speak much? Mine doesn't I wondered if that was it?


----------



## sparkle_1979

My 2 yr old complains constantly


----------



## izzlesnizzle

We dont have another and my LO cries and complains most of the time. Only really when we're in though which is why i go out as much as i can. She shouts at me alot, shouts no to anything i ask her to do or just generally whinges. I dont know how many times i tell her in a day that i cant listen to that voice, i can only listen to the nice voice. Im lost as to how to deal with the constant whinging and telling me off. She has alot of words but she cant use them to tell me whats wrong yet. She only uses words when shes calm and pointing things out to me like in a book.


----------



## Kmx

Lo goes through phases of constant moaning and whinging and then he will be fine for a few weeks and then goes back to constant moaning. Like your lo I need to get my lo out the house as much as possible as he tends to moan less lol. You have my sympathy it is really difficult! X


----------



## Boo44

My 18 month old is getting a lot more difficult these days. I'm putting it down to the fact he desperately wants to communicate but hasn't got all the words yet. Hoping it's just a phase!!


----------



## susan_1981

Indigo77 said:


> How long has he been like this?

He's been like it for months! I remember it first started when he was 7 months. I was about 3 weeks pregnant with my youngest at the time (I didn't know I was pregnant at the time) and I remember him driving me so crazy that I was almost in tears. My mum came round and sent me off shopping for some time on my own and I felt fine after that. I put it down to pregnancy hormones (once I'd found out). He was fine then and probably since about 14 or 15 months, this moaning has been going on.

He talks a lot but he doesn't really make any sense. I have no idea what he's saying. It's just sounds really. Maybe that's it. Maybe he's frustrated that he can't communicate what he wants. He only seems happy when he's playing with something he's not supposed to, like my phone or the TV! He loves it when people come round and screams when anyone leaves! Anyone would I think I torture the poor child! If he had his way, we'd have a house full of people. Once they come in, they'd never be allowed to leave! xxx


----------

